# 99000 handling fee



## goldkapp (Aug 20, 2009)

We just read an article in OB/Gyn Coding Alert that states we shouldn't be billing 99000 at all, unless we use special processing for the sample we're sending (such as centrifuging), or use FedEx to ship.

Your opinion?


----------

